# Thru hull transducer......



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There was just a long thread on this subject not long ago. It can work just depends on the hull and how it’s installed.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There was just a long thread on this subject not long ago. It can work just depends on the hull and how it’s installed.


Should have searched first.......I'll check it out......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sandyharris said:


> Should have searched first.......I'll check it out......


No big deal it’s just better reference material for you to read existing replies and ideas then reply and open up communication again. Good luck!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Not a thru-hull, but I just installed a Shoot-thru and love it! 

Initially purchased the thru-hull but it was just too big (and expensive) and wouldn’t fit it the “wet box” area of my skiff given the pumps etc in there. 

The Shoot-thru doesn’t work shooting thru foam core. So inside one of my rear hatches I had to cut the inner hull glass, scrape off foam and then reinforce the remaining outter hull glass with 3 layers of glass. Then epoxy the ducer to the reinforced area. 

A bit of a project, but the performance is great. Holds bottom up to 28 mph at very shallow depths.


----------

